# Trap my beaver



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Not always small game, I had some go over 50 pounds last year. Anyone interested in trapping my property in Mantua, contact me.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

i have a good friend that is a great beaver trapper - i sent you a pm with his name and phone number - he would love the opportunity!


----------

